# Forum > News > OC News > Articles and Interviews >  Battleground Levelling

## Hunterplay

*Battleground Levelling*

Well first of all I would like to say sorry to all my readers for not posting the last couple of weeks. Everything should be back to normal for me by next week.



The Battlegrounds

Well many people have been wondering what's the worst and what's the best BG to get xp.

WSG: WG does not give much xp at all. It usually gives around a 1/4 of a bar every flag captured.

AB: Not too bad at the lower levels. About 1 to 2 bars if you win.

AV: AV is the best BG to do for XP. You only need about 12 wins in AV to go up a level. This is great from 71 to 80.

Unfortunately I can't say much about SOTA and Isle of Conquest because I'm on a low population realm and the q's last forever.

Now your I bet your wondering how I tested this. Well I levelled a druid to from 10 to 80 in Battlegrounds. You can check out the char here

When I dinged 80 I had a /played time of 3 1/2 days.

Things that help: Well I suggest if you already have a 80 to get as many pvp heirlooms from Wintergrasp as possible. Otherwise you will get pwned all the time. I also recommend having a level 80 before doing this because you will have no money to learn your spells otherwise. Because you don't get any quest money.



Email:
Just before I go I would like to tell you guys about the new news team email. If you would like to talk to the News Team or perhaps send some ideas for articles then email us at [email protected]

----------


## sharpes123

Welcome back! Thanks for the helpful info, also. Would you mind telling us fellow mmowned members what program you used? I don't think that SSPVP3 program works anymore because mine got auto updated and I can't manage to find a older version  :Frown:

----------


## Connection

Yeah i dinged from 70-80 with a hacked account, had it for a few weeks made like 10k gold and bamn, hacked back LOL. Good tips btw.

----------


## Forever

I found the speed of AV leveling very disappointing tbh, it's faster to lvl in heirloom gear (chest+shoulder+weapon at least) if you know all the quests or just use a guide for it.

----------


## sharpes123

What programs did you use? ;P

----------


## carlgeis

VERY NICE! Guide and to level a char to 80 from bg's

----------


## WarDrum

WG? Wintergrasp?

----------


## panYama

what if you dont got a 80 yet on a server you still recommend this above questing?

----------


## Dragonshadow

Its alot faster than questing thats for sure

----------


## [Ban Hammer]

That's only if you win the BGs and are in a nice battlegroup. Since if you lose 95% of all BGs it will be WAY faster to do some questing.

----------


## Xel

Nice and useful post.

----------


## alj03

Time to do some AVs!

----------


## Aldun

Just 3 damn more levels till AV.. Just 3 more =(

----------


## superlativ

Will I get 3x exp if I raf?

----------


## panYama

hmm, so at what level can you enter AV again?

----------


## Emilie Autumn

nice to see you back Hunter =)

----------


## pewpewlazerz

which bgs did you use before you were able to do av? Is Wsg the best bg over av?

----------


## Darkassassin

Good info, thanks.

To the above poster asking what level you can enter AV, it is level 51.

----------


## Eud

i have just been in Isle of Conquest as lvl 71, and i got around 50k xp for a win, as what you say your self, AV is the best BG to lvl up in, but till then ill say AB is the best, ofc if you can join AB, so ill say, go WSG to you are lvl 20, and then farm AB till 51 and do AV all the way to lvl 80..

Thx for the nice post Hunter, it made me start pvp with my low lvls again  :Smile:

----------


## Monkof

You can enter at level 51, but it's not always worth doing. the 71-80 bracket is by far the best time to do it and the only time I found worth while.

----------


## ReAcTiOnZ

*Thanks Hunterplay!*

----------


## atomikkrevan

all i have to say is... sucks to be a twink :P

----------


## murlocmangina

Yeah but they are making exp from heirloom for bgs not too so AV is gonna be rape.

----------


## moxie11

What is this shit? Its supposed to be news.

----------


## Phygar

I like how you informed us about this brand new system.

----------


## Deadly Tomato

"5000 honorable kills" Just from 71-80 you get about 12000

----------


## hubridnox320

Well, AV had it's EXP Just cut in half, so might want to update that bit =)

----------


## Lylow

Still worth it ?

----------


## ElcyionLacar

RAF does not give triple xp from BGs, atleast it didn't in the first few weeks it was implemented. I tested with a pair of warlocks in AB (30-39), standard xp for both :S

----------


## 7itanium

What about EOTS?

----------


## Eski

Spell check before you make an official "news" thread please.

Level-ling.. Lol.

----------


## T0xaris

Thx for this will try it out.
Hawen't play for sometime so i am still in coinfused state ^^

 :Big Grin:

----------


## _TheMaster_

very good it worked very nicely

----------


## Lille Fille

Does anyone know the "exp rate" for the different level brackets?
I mean, how much exp do you get in WSG at level 10, 20, 30, 40 and so on.
For all battlegrounds.

Anyone knows this?
I'm still searching!

Yours,
Fille

----------


## omg234

how do we turn this on??

----------


## [Pat]

They nerfed AVs XP and ^ you don't turn it "on"

----------


## wow4Supplier

Like twinks are officialy over -.-

----------


## Zergy555

If you want to only pvp level, better do some quests till you are level 10, do you class quests if you got any, then go into WSG till you can enter AB as 20, then do AB till you can enter AV as 51, the rest isnt going to give alot of xp, but doing the pvp daily is a good way to get extra honor / gold.

----------


## Evilbuffy

Nice thread! I've heard about this so called Battleground Leveling, and it's really interesting.

But I need to ask a question, if I may; Between level 30-51, should I do battleground leveling or would the fastest way be to go questing until 51? (High enough for AV)

-BuFF

----------


## Phygar

cant delete my psot

----------

